

GNU parallel - heywire
http://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/

======
sam_lowry_
I largely prefer paexec. The problem with paexec is its strange build system —
you have to build mk-configure before you can build paexec.

Unless you use Debian, where it is already packaged.

